# psychedelic rock



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Not sure if there is a psychedelic rock thread but thereis now................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Eddie, you have been busy. I'll have to put down my bowl of mushrooms and check these out.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

13th Floor Elevators!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Great topic Eddie! Used to love this song back in those days:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

More Rooster:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Florestan said:


> More Rooster:


Keep the Rooster coming


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Keep the Rooster coming


Check out the *TOTALLY AWESOME ACID GUITAR SOLO* at 4:17 and *runs for about seven minutes*:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Not sure if I like acid over alkaline but you've all been on something! I'll have to check 'm out later but if it's psychedelic I'll surele like some of them.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Soft Machine 2
early Floyd
Grateful Dead-Anthem Of The Sun


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


>


Good choice I have a reprint Vinyl of that one


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger & The Trinity - This Wheel's On Fire

Is this psychedelic enough.....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger & The Trinity - This Wheel's On Fire
> 
> Is this psychedelic enough.....


Definitely, Dylan song theme to Ab Fab what more could a song be..........


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger & The Trinity - This Wheel's On Fire
> 
> Is this psychedelic enough.....


A Dylan song psychedelic? It was a nice attempt


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Definitely, Dylan song theme to Ab Fab what more could a song be..........


That's why I know it from, till a friend lent me the original on vinyl, man.......the speakers almost collapsed . :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Pugg said:


> That's why I know it from, till a friend lent me the original on vinyl, man.......the speakers almost collapsed . :lol:


Liked that keyboard solo near the end, the highlight, too bsd they faded so quick.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe this _Wheels of Fire is more P_syche


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Maybe this _Wheels of Fire is more P_syche
> 
> View attachment 94033


Yeah, Clapton's best band. I was never a fan of Derek and the Domino's. Also can't stand his acoustic Layla (In Unplugged)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

This is one of the most trippy songs


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> This is one of the most trippy songs


Needs a health warning.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> This is one of the most trippy songs


Absolutely wonderful! How did this not get posted sooner?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

We who are about to trip, salute you! Psychedelic Rock Never Dies, and here's proof:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Something even more recent, from The Smashing Pumpkins. Like almost all such music, it's best heard loud.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I think the wildest and most brilliant psychedelic album in history is the compilation album Pebbles Vol. 3. One of the most psychedelic, freaked out, song on the album and even ever recorded is this beautiful gem:


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

These 5 albums, I really love (in chronological order):

Le Stelle di Mario Schifano - Dedicato a... (1967)
Pink Floyd - The Piper at the Gates of Dawn (1967)
Faust - Faust (1971)
Mercury Rev - Yerself Is Steam (1992)
The Flaming Lips - Transmissions from the Satellite Heart (1993)

Oh, I'll post a track for each one of them:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Needs a health warning.


Too late for Jimmi I'm afraid....................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

How spacey would have this been to see


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I've never really been into psychedelic rock (unless Black Widow counts?)... but psychedelic _folk_, that's something else, I really used to like that.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't know a lot except some Pink Floyd.
And of course the Ozric Tentacles.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't care much for the typical rock sound and rock "songs".

This however:


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

cant believe we are 4 pages in and nobodies posted this one yet


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Have another, same era


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

on a roll


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How spacey would have this been to see


I've always loved the sound of Interstellar Overdrive. This is a very interesting take in it's own right although I'm not sure Pink Floyd and Zappa really blend that well over all. The unique psychedelic feeling of Interstellar Overdrive gets lost a bit imo.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


That voice. So unique.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Casebearer said:


> I've always loved the sound of Interstellar Overdrive. This is a very interesting take in it's own right although I'm not sure Pink Floyd and Zappa really blend that well over all. The unique psychedelic feeling of Interstellar Overdrive gets lost a bit imo.


Agreed, when Zappa is playing it sounds like Pink Floyd meets Chungas Revenge!..................


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

DeepR said:


> I don't know a lot except some Pink Floyd.
> And of course the Ozric Tentacles.


hehe...... I read this as the Ozric _*Testicles *_....... :lol::lol:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Incredible you got through the bad word police watching saying that. I can't even say **** (dung) or other bad words I now have forgotten.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Casebearer said:


> Incredible you got through the bad word police watching saying that. I can't even say **** (dung) or other bad words I now have forgotten.


I think that the bold type is the secret


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The very early Fairport Convention with Ian Matthews and Judy Dyble. More psychedelic and very different from the period with Sandy Denny (that I like better). The last of these three tracks on French television has a nice 5 minute solo by Richard Thompson though (starting at 8:30).


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I don't want to act as a purist but I think it is important to distinguish LSD/psychedelics from cannabis, that is psychedelic from stoned. To be stoned (as the effect of cannabis) is like to be very sleepy, but LSD has a whole different effect: you don't go to sleep but you die and you then wake up in a new world full of sound and vision: all your senses and nerves explode. Actually, LSD is chemically related to the stimulant drug amphetamine. LSD doesn't take you to sleep but to Alice in Wonderland ('When logic and proportion have fallen sloppy dead') and to Strawberry Fields ('where nothing is real'). Therefore, sleepy stoned music (including 'stoner rock') doesn't count as psychedelic.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Which is which


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Something a little more up to date


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Watch the Intro very Austin Powers


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

In the same groove as Thunderclap Newman. I still have the pink Island label 45 of this.

*Nirvana - Rainbow Chaser*





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Metairie Road said:


> In the same groove as Thunderclap Newman. I still have the pink Island label 45 of this.
> 
> *Nirvana - Rainbow Chaser*
> 
> ...


Hey, I like this Nirvana a lot better.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Hey, I like this Nirvana a lot better.


Wouldnt be hard but pretty cool hey and no hole too


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone here like the Dukes of Stratosphear? This was a side project by the group XTC where they wrote songs in the manner of the mid-late 60s along with appropriate period-style production and effects. It may seem like a p***take but the group were actually very into of psychedelia and the 16 songs they wrote made for a fond tribute, albeit in pastiche form. It's good fun trying to tie in some of the songs which were done in the style of the original prime movers of the psychedelic scene - it's not too difficult to spot homages to the Beach Boys, the Beatles, the Kinks, the Move, Syd Barrett-era Pink Floyd, the Byrds and the Electric Prunes.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> Anyone here like the Dukes of Stratosphear? This was a side project by the group XTC where they wrote songs in the manner of the mid-late 60s along with appropriate period-style production and effects. It may seem like a p***take but the group were actually very into of psychedelia and the 16 songs they wrote made for a fond tribute, albeit in pastiche form. It's good fun trying to tie in some of the songs which were done in the style of the original prime movers of the psychedelic scene - it's not too difficult to spot homages to the Beach Boys, the Beatles, the Kinks, the Move, Syd Barrett-era Pink Floyd, the Byrds and the Electric Prunes.


Yeah, I liked them more than the original XTC themselves. Both their albums were great! I bought that compilation on CD, even after I already had the mp3s.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The guy at the start of this clip is so bad...... its funny and what were they thinking putting a string section on stage at an outdoor rock concert- note the two guitarists later became members of little river band!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

The Electric Prunes - You Never Had It Better & I Had Too Much To Dream bw





The Electric Prunes - You never had it better

I like the studio version because they sing the chorus. The lead singer endorsed a book of poetry I wrote.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Jay said:


>


Yeah, my favourite psychedelic album. Gotta thank Scaruffi for that one, or else I wouldn't have heard it.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Jay said:


>


Whoa, i sampled through, and it is really intense!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

well talking about atomic rooster and such did not view these




or this one


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Get your guitar tube amp fix here ... Beware of the heavy hooks and riffs ... May the fuzz be with you.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Atomic Rooster not psych.

Sorry.


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

I once jammed with Zappa it was very freaky


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Nice post .


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Norman Gunston said:


> I once jammed with Zappa it was very freaky


I've always found the well bent note as being quite satisfying. Nice harp playing!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Room2201974 said:


> I've always found the well bent note as being quite satisfying. Nice harp playing!


Thanks .


----------

